# My experience with Hypnotherapy



## fernd (Jun 28, 2015)

I began my treatment in hypnotherapy with the hopes of healing my depression, low self-esteem, self-worth, self-doubt, anxiety, emotional eating, and overall constant sadness I felt. In the small amount of time working with my therapist, Alisa Abdullaeva of Hypnosis 2 Change, I no longer have any anxiety, I have not experienced the low days I used to have from depression, I no longer emotionally eat, and I feel a happiness and completeness I have never felt before. You can literally see the change in my face. The sadness in my eyes is gone. My self-confidence is constantly getting better. I still have work to do, but the changes I have already experienced are truly amazing. 

We are currently working to heal the relationship I have with my father. This is very important because this is where I hold a lot of anger, fear, and abandonment issues. Healing this relationship will help me to be a better mother, have healthier relationships with men, and remove the fear and doubt of my worthiness of love. Alisa, uses many different techniques. At our last session she put my under light hypnosis. By ‘light’ I mean I still knew where I was; however, the actual session is intense. I could see vivid images and feel strong emotions. 

In this experience I was a child around the age of 5 years old. The pain, anger, and fear I felt took the form of green thick tar that covered me from head to toe. I acknowledged and thanked this physical form of my emotions for being there from me, protecting me, sheltering me, and keeping me safe. I told it that I was alright now. As I looked down at my hands I could see the tar dripping off. I felt it failing from my head, face, back, and shoulders as I watched it fall from my arms, legs, and hands. It gathered into a pile in front of me and then slid under a door, leaving behind no trace of itself. 

I then found myself standing outside. I was still 5 years old. I saw a play ground. Alisa asked me what I wanted to do and I responded, “Play.” She told me to do whatever I wanted. I ran over and got on the swing. I remember running around with the other children, laughing and chasing each other. After I while, I left the park. 

I now stood on the sidewalk of a very busy street. I didn’t know the street or where I was. I was lost. All of the fear you can imagine a lost 5 year old having, I felt. I could feel my body tremble a bit from the fear and anxiousness I felt. After a few minutes my father came up to me. He bent down on one knee and smiled at me. I felt safe and told him I wanted to go back to the park. We went back walking hand in hand. He pushed me on the swing and chased me around. I could see his smile. I felt happy and loved. My smile was big and experienced much laughter, but there was still fear in me that he would leave me. I told him how I felt. He got down to eye level with me and looked at me with a big smile on his face. He told me he was never going to leave. He told me he loved me. I hugged him tight and let in all of his love as I inhaled. As I exhaled I released all of the fear. I did this for several minutes then all of a sudden, in an instant, I felt the fear leave me. It felt like a sort of awakening. I was free. 

If you are struggling with any areas of your life, then this therapy can help you. Hypnotherapy, guided by Alisa’s honest care and compassion for your healing, makes this treatment undeniable and life changing. I am forever grateful for the treatment I have received at Hypnosis 2 Change with Alisa Abdullaeva.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmm.....I might have to check this out.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

omg i want to try this out.. how can i find out more about this treatment?


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like BS. Keep repeating her name and the clinic´s name...


----------



## fernd (Jun 28, 2015)

My therapist is in Atlanta, GA. I am not sure if she could refer you to someone where you live or not, but please research and try to find someone who practices this treatment. I have had truly amazing results.


----------



## fernd (Jun 28, 2015)

I am about to post about another technique she uses called Holotrop Breathing. This is the treatment I believe I have gotten the most results from.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

dadadoom said:


> Sounds like BS. Keep repeating her name and the clinic´s name...


This is always a red flag to me too.


----------

